# Why Does Everyone Think INFPs are so Innocent?



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> for most introverts, the auxilary function is a kind of grounding force that brings them closer to reality, but, in the case of INFP, auxilary Ne only serves to place them further up in their heads dreaming up mythical fantasies and alternate realities.


My own observation of healthy Ne in an INFP is that it does ground in reality. It's a mode of perception oriented externally and it seems quite accurate (to actual reality, not mythical or alternate, but real and via the intuitive layer) from what I've observed. That said, I'm not INFP and don't have Ne in my upper four functions, so this is an outsider's view.


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

BECAUSE...

Look at your poster child! HE'S ADORABLE! 









All my D'awws!!

He should just change his name to Mawtin Go-aaaaaw!! That's how we all pronounce it anyways.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

narwhalcupcake said:


> XD Well, we have to learn how to take criticism somewhere right! Come at me!


No, it's more like INFP's never get to a conclusion. They just keep on inventing new reasons for not getting to a conclusion.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

narwhalcupcake said:


> @_surgery_: (and Aquarian's 2nd post) I don't have anything wrong with it, I just didn't understand where it came from
> @_Aquarian_: Nope!  My function preference: (not the stereotypical infp's) Fi-Fe-Ne-Ni-Ti-Te-Si-Se Weird right? I know! I think it's odd that everything's in order. Makes sense though! XD
> @_tanstaafl28_: It just seems like whatever post I go though everyone says (but not limited to) that infp's are so innocent, which my eyes are starting to open to why. I guess all of these traits of ours build up to, well, innocence! haha Hopes this helps you guys! :kitteh:


I cannot say I've noticed this according to type. I don't see any one type as having such traits. Anyone can be less aware, or innocent, of what's really going on around them. I believe it has more to do with experience and environment than type preferences.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

daringcherry said:


> ***EDIT: Hmm, according to celebritytypes, there are no villain INFPs! Whoa.  So maybe that's why we're perceived as innocent?


Really? Hmm, now I got a sudden urge to make a villainous INFP character. :kitteh:


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

honestly, i really am pretty innocent compared to everyone else around me. maybe its because i don't share the less innocent parts of my soul with ANYONE. just because you can't see my corruption on the surface doesn't mean it doesn't exist! i don't think its that we're "innocent", more like everyone else is so much worse and far more open about it than we are.


----------



## Castruccio (Sep 14, 2012)

I suppose their perceived innocence is dependent on the functions of the observer. People often think of internal "feelings" as something that only makes up the guarded "core" of someone's personality. Since INFPs lead with the Fi function, this could be interpreted as them "wearing their heart on their sleeve", so to speak; what is seen as the most guarded, vulnerable aspect of many people's psyche is the most pronounced one for INFPs. They seem to _project_ vulnerability in this way, leading them to be perceived as innocent. ​


----------



## BelovedDay (Feb 7, 2013)

From my point of view, it's a yes.

I have an INFP friend, that has an idealist view that seems yet to be corrupted by the world, thus she knows perfectly well of what is good and bad; She knows pretty well of who she is and what her place in the world is.... although she lives inside of her head too much and makes remarks that are quite off topic in a certain discussion, earning her an impression of obliviousness and innocence.

Overall I'm lucky to have a friend like her. roud:


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Innocent in this world, with the images that are flashed on the evening news, CNN, TV shows, intronets, movies, magazines (have you seen the latest cover of The Week magazine?)

One does not remain innocent for long, in this world. The question for me, seems to be - - ->> how many INFPs have been corrupted or ruined in spirit, by what they have seen and experienced? Hopefully... they remain like the one described in the post above this one. *points up* roud:


----------



## BrennanWayne (Apr 15, 2013)

Looks innocent, secretly a whore. Not saying it applies to all of course.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

BrennanWayne said:


> Looks innocent, secretly a whore. Not saying it applies to all of course.


Well, I can think of worse things to be.


----------

